# Why man never admit they are cheating?



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

I keep wondering why STBE will not admit his is cheating on me. I would have respected him more if he will just be a man and admit it.

The funny thing is he is willing to sign the divorce paper even if I state adultery is the reason, but he still keep saying they are just friends. Friends do not call each other HONEY so I do not understand why he is still lying about it.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

gigi888 said:


> I keep wondering why STBE will not admit his is cheating on me. I would have respected him more if he will just be a man and admit it.
> 
> The funny thing is he is willing to sign the divorce paper even if I state adultery is the reason, but he still keep saying they are just friends. Friends do not call each other HONEY so I do not understand why he is still lying about it.


Mine admitted it. He called me out to his car after work one night. Gave me the whole I love you but I'm not happy speech. He told me he was leaving me. I told him after almost 25 years I wasn't that happy either that maybe it was a good thing we could go to counseling and fix things. He kept saying no. I kept saying why? That's when he blurted out "there's somebody else and its been going on for a while".

As cliche as it sounds he dropped it on me like a bomb.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well women do it too. Its an ego thing I think. If he admits it then he is admitting to you he was wrong and you win (in his eyes you win. Its like a game.)


----------



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

:smthumbup: I win no matter what because I am getting rid of someone that have a low moral. I have no respect for him as a person anymore.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

gigi888 said:


> I keep wondering why STBE will not admit his is cheating on me. I would have respected him more if he will just be a man and admit it.
> 
> The funny thing is he is willing to sign the divorce paper even if I state adultery is the reason, but he still keep saying they are just friends. Friends do not call each other HONEY so I do not understand why he is still lying about it.


not trying to be argumentative but do you KNOW for a fact he cheated?
do you have proof?

isnt it possible that he just didnt want to be with you for other reasons?

maybe there is nothing to admit to...as far as this goes.
not ALL men cheat.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Women do it also, my stbxw has never to this day admitted she was cheating, never admitted that she moved out of our home into his home. The mere mention of his name and all she would do is shut down and stare at the wall literally, she would never deny it but accept it either I guess. Whenever they went out and about and saw one of my friends or co-workers, she would grab him and run out of store or restaurant. 
She just seemed to convince herself that is was some great secret and I would never know even though I told her I knew all about it. I used to respect her a great deal but after all the lies, denial its hard to keep much respect. Her biggest problem was I know the guy, he is friends with many of my friends, it was the worst kept secret in town, heck I even knew she was getting tossed out of his house 2 days before she did. 
I live in a no fault state so from a divorce angle it doesnt mean anything. Yet she will never aknowledge it.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Why man never admit they are cheating?*



2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> not trying to be argumentative but do you KNOW for a fact he cheated?
> do you have proof?
> 
> isnt it possible that he just didnt want to be with you for other reasons?
> ...


He had a female "friend" when they were married that he called "Honey". Where there is smoke, there is fire.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

MSC71 said:


> He had a female "friend" when they were married that he called "Honey". Where there is smoke, there is fire.


that convinces me 

that might be some cause for checking on things but depending where they live or where he is from it could certainly mean nothing, lots of people call the o/s honey and it means nothing, that is why i asked if there was anything else.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> that convinces me
> 
> that might be some cause for checking on things but depending where they live or where he is from it could certainly mean nothing, lots of people call the o/s honey and it means nothing, that is why i asked if there was anything else.


:iagree:

The cashier at my regular grocery store, the receptionist at my doctor's office and the waitress at my favorite diner all call me "honey"... Doesn't mean I'm schmoozing it up with any of them behind the scenes, though.

We'd need a LOT more info on the situation to give any credible opinion on it.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well. He is willing to sign papers based on adultery. Plus, having a female friend you confide in while married is trouble. He should be confiding in his wife. If he cant for some reason, there is a problem that needs to be worked on. Telling others about your marriage problems is counter productive. ..its a waste.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I call EVERYONE honey. And sweets. And darlin' (with my daddy's Texas drawl), and...yeah.


----------

